# Amano shrimp climbing out of tank??



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

Was told recently that Amano shrimp climb out of the tank, is this a common problem....Anyone experienced same problem??


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I only use open top tanks, and God knows there is plenty of algae on the sides for them to climb on. I have 3 tanks with Amano shrimp and I have never had a single case of them crawling out. it's probably because they have so much to eat in there lol.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

I have found dried shrimp a few times. At liest one of those times I fear was caused by water problems - another time may have been caused by rushed acclimation.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

*Frequently!*

The shrimp in the big discus tank are scared to death of the discus. 

The discus thought I was adding brine shrimp when I added Amanos to the tank, never should have used the little blue brine shrimp net for that, the discus get so ec\xcited when they see that blue net! They ate 4 of 12 when the shrimp hit the water.

Since then I've found 2 or 3 outside of the tank, 2 crispy and one that I could revive. My water changes in winter seem to have low oxygen and/or high CO2 which when combined with added CO2 drives the discus to panting and the shrimp to jump out. The CO2 is at a very low input level, with an Eheim diffuser, but not a lot of plants in the tank to use up the CO2 I guess.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

It's common for them to climp out of open topped tanks, it will happen from time to time.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

I've had one Amano crawl a little out of the tank (up the heater wire) when I first got them and I got him back in. I've had them for a couple years now and none have tried to escape again, and my tank is open on top.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Although the little buggers can and will crawl out for no obvious reason from time to time, if you have an epidemic of jumpers, it is likely that they are unhappy. Overdosing Flourish caused mine to make a run for the border. I trimmed back all floating veg because I didn't put 2 and 2 together (cause). I caught on to the problem when I tested the TDS of my water after 75% of my amanos turned up dead on the bottom of the tank. A couple 50% water changes later, all shrimp are fine, and even with the return of floating veg, the escapes have stopped.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I've tried them twice and lost both batches. The first was an open top tank. The second was a 10g w/ a glass hood and the plastic strip along the back with barely enough room to get the filter power cord out. The first time they were gone in less than a week. The second time they hung around for about three weeks. Its a low-light, low maint tank. Well, having kept them, I decided to do a water change. BAM. The next day they were floor crunchies.

My water is a bit on the harder side, so perhaps that's it. I dunno! I'm having a much better experience with Cherries. YMMV.


----------



## octofish (Sep 26, 2014)

*Amano shrimp crawled out and down the hall!*

I found my new amano shrimp in the hall staring at me in the middle of the night. He had gotten out of the tank, crawled across the kitchen floor and down the hall towards my bedroom! I scooped him up and put him back, but then later put him in my larger, established tank.


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

I had a terrible incident where a ghost shrimp that made a run for it. So when I bought the Armano shrimp I also picked up some mesh screen that you would get in a roll at Lowe's. The screen is clamped onto the tank and so far no shrimp have escaped. Thankfully the betta doesnt scare the shrimp into fleeing.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

CoryLover8 said:


> I had a terrible incident where a ghost shrimp that made a run for it. So when I bought the Armano shrimp I also picked up some mesh screen that you would get in a roll at Lowe's. The screen is clamped onto the tank and so far no shrimp have escaped. Thankfully the betta doesnt scare the shrimp into fleeing.


I had the opposite problem. My Betta did scare my Amanos, even though he didn't seem interested in them They got out twice. One of them died after the second escape. I removed the Betta and have converted the tank to dwarf shrimp. The remaining Amano, Thor, is now the biggest creature in the rank. She is queen of the world. She hasn't tried to escape since. 

Be aware that Amanos not only climb out, but they are amazing jumpers too.


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Varmint said:


> I had the opposite problem. My Betta did scare my Amanos, even though he didn't seem interested in them They got out twice. One of them died after the second escape. I removed the Betta and have converted the tank to dwarf shrimp. The remaining Amano, Thor, is now the biggest creature in the rank. She is queen of the world. She hasn't tried to escape since.
> 
> Be aware that Amanos not only climb out, but they are amazing jumpers too.


Hopefully the screen keeps Roomba 1 in the tank. The tank is in an engineering office so jerry rigging things have kept us entertained. How many Amano shrimps can I keep in a heavily planted 8 gallon tank? Could I supplement the diet with algae wafers and cucumbers so I could have a whole roomba crew?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Amanos can run like strange cockroaches while still wet and freshly escaped. 
As for how many you can keep in an 8g- well, they have a very low bio-load, so it would be a matter of space to move. 10, easily. Yes, algae wafers and veggies should be good supplements.


----------

